# Main > News >  Starships, Stations and Salvage Guide for Starfinder

## Gamerprinter

Not just a rules supplement, but posting here because it is chock full of my deck plans - 25 starship deck plans and 1 space station 3 deck plan.

Only posting this here, because this book is chock full of starship deck plans and one space station deck plan - all my work.

Our latest release is now available for download at DrivethruRPG.com, a Starfinder Roleplaying Game rules supplement for $14.99 (174 pages)
*
Starships, Stations and Salvage Guide*
by Edward Moyer (Artists: Michael Tumey and Katrina Fuchs)

A must have treatise on Starships, Stations and Salvage rules to expand your Starfinder Roleplaying Game experience. Though the Starfinder Core rules have a solid section on starship building, it lacks many options that many want and need to make their stories more exciting and fit the concepts of your games. This guide adds substantial optional rules including full rules for space stations and salvage.

21 new starship frames including living and zoomorphic ships, each with sample deck plans to inspire your own designs or to be used as-is.

47 new expansion bays including arcane options to give your starships spell abilities.

Dozens of upgrades to all the various starship systems from AI to weapons.

Complete rules for space stations and colossal bays

New equipment that starfarers will need for life aboard a starship.

Optional rules such as shadow drives, satellites and probes, space hazards and more.

A one-shot adventure module using the rules in this guide.

25 custom starship deck plans in full color and a 3 level space station deck plans.

Visit my DTRPG Page to pick this up!

----------

